# Experimenting with re-sizing Please forgive me!



## dollar19 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## dollar19 (Aug 5, 2012)

Another attempt


----------



## dollar19 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm all ears!! Will this work for everyone?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep it works.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2012)

A width of 1024 px should be good for the forum.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 5, 2012)

Microsoft office has a picture editor which easily resizes photos


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2012)

Size depends on what the use is. As an attachment to show a width of 1024p is fine. For signature pics the size is 600*200 pixels.

GIMP/Irfanview are good freeware resizing tools.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2012)

When I post I use a resolution of 72, and size to 18cm wide, or 7inches wide!
As the photo attached.
This gives a good width, easy to upload and open. 
Gives you a place to start and be consistent.
I crop mine to show the subject and rid the other stuff.
Just sayin.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2012)

1024 pixels wide is large for signatures. I usually post photos at 750 pixels wide for landscape shots, 480 pixels wide for portraits. Remember that some members have slower connections. 

For any screen based photos, anything more that 72 dpi is overkill. Screen resolution is 72dpi (dots per inch)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

I feel that those 'WANTED' pics are a good size!


----------

